# What Show Divison Should I Enter????



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys! There's a big competition coming up in my area and there entry forms are due soon. I'm so unsure of what Divison to enter! My horse is fairly new to me since Ive pretty much only been ridng him since March. Were great in the ring but I haven showed him before. The divisons I can enter are:
•GREEN: horse or rider not ready to compete at canter
•NOVICE: limited show experience 
•JUNIOR: just between the ages of 13 and under. 





Well what do you think?!


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Well We'll need to know about you, how long have you been riding how long has this horse been shown and if you just got on this horse we need more info!!


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been riding since I was three( lead line) on my own at four or five and then I've obviously just moved up from there. This horse has been shown twice, but never with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you working with a trainer?


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

If they'll let you do more than one, do both green and novice.


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

Yup. I have a trainer. I will have to check the rules to see if they would let me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

I suggest Novice


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

That's what I was thinking since I can't cross enter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cirrutopia (Jul 30, 2012)

I may start another thread to ask about this... but since it's here...

In AKC dog shows (most conformation shows in the US are AKC sanctioned events), there are the *same classes* offered for every breed, generally Puppy 6-9 Months; Puppy 9-12 Months; Puppy 12-18 Months; Novice; Bred By Exhibitor; American Bred; Open.

Most who have puppies enter the puppy classes. Some people use the Bred By class to show off what they've worked hard to produce. Most of the time, the rest of the entries go into the Open class. (And the winners from each of these end up competing against each other.)

Many experienced exhibitors will in fact suggest that you _not_ enter novice. And maybe it's just me, but I've never seen anyone use American Bred, either.

Are there similarly accepted rules at horse shows, with classes that are offered but simply not entered? I'm a bit confused about the horse show world.


----------

